# Grubs for Steelhead?



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Put down some new grass seed where I had grubs in the lawn. Took a bunch of the grubs and put in a container (at least I can make some use out of them after what they did to the front lawn). Anyone use grubs for steelhead? Look like giant maggots to me, of course I am no steelhead, and figured I would fish them like maggots . Thanks for any advice.


----------



## soukups (Oct 9, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing... I have a lawn full of them too. The Gulp maggots I use definately smell worse.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have tried these type of grubs before. One time I was not getting a hit on maggots, I switched over to these grubs and caught 3 in a row.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

They work really good for Browns if your fishing anywhere they are located, decent for bows and Steel, I'm guessing just depends on the day, but if you are somewhere where there are browns, grubs and meal worms will produce better then other baits. Used to use these a lot back in the day, but now I just fly fish.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I was fishing in New York, accidently crossed line with a fly guy and untangled the mess and noticed he was using fat night crawlers and he was one guy that was doing very well catching browns.


----------

